# reinstalacja

## qwaszs

zrobiłem upgrade no i:

nie mogę zrobić revdep-rebuild, bo co chwila wywala się na jakiejś kompilacji

Python-upgrade, podobnie wywala się na kompilacjach

mam zaśmiecony system różnymi programami i zależnościami

mimo usunięcia flagi gmone z uporem maniaka system chce mi go zainstalować spowrotem

najchętniej usunołbym wszystkie programy, za wyjątkiem tych niezbędnych do funkcjonowania systemu (instalacja podstawowa wg podręcznika), zmodyfikował flagi USE, i ponownie zainstalował programy.

Niestety nie mam pomysłu jak to zrobić. Usunąć jeden pakiet, zrobię bez problemów. Jak usunąć gnoma ze wszystkimi zależnymi pakietami? -nie mam pojęcia --depclean jakoś nie potrafię użyć

pozdrawiam

----------

## tomk

Moved from Portage & Programming to Polskie forum (Polish).

----------

## ernov

Typowy PEBKAC  :Very Happy: 

Podaj jakieś logi i jakieś konfigi, bo widać ostro namieszałeś, a za wróżenie z fusów się płaci  :Razz: 

----------

## Pryka

emerge --info

logi z revdep-rebuild i python-updater

----------

## soban_

Byc moze jak "co chwila sie wywraca" to masz zle gcc ustawione - no chyba ze jednak potrafi cos skompilowac. Jak zapuscisz revdep-rebuild i sie wywroci to sprobuj 

```
emerge --resume --skipfirst
```

Co do usuniecia, to moze pomoc: 

```
emerge -Cav $(qlist -IC|grep fraza)
```

----------

## ArnVaker

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -Cav $(qlist -IC|grep fraza)
> ```
> ...

 

coście się panie uparli z tym grepowaniem qlista ;]

----------

## soban_

A istnieje jakas szybsza meta przy zachowaniu danego frazesu? Np chcialbym wszystko wywalic - co dotyczy gnoma? Oczywiscie genlopa chyba tez mozna uzyc zamiast qlist... jedna czy przy uzyciu samego emerge, da sie?

----------

## ArnVaker

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> jedna czy przy uzyciu samego emerge, da sie?

 

chyba nie... ale ja piję do tego, że qlist sam tak potrafi i nie trzeba w to mieszać grepa:

```
qlist -CI |grep fraza
```

da dokładnie taki sam efekt jak samo:

```
qlist -CI fraza
```

----------

## qwaszs

Bardzo dziękuję za pomoc, ale chwilowo muszę zawiesić temat - wakacje:) Za miesiąc na pewno muszę wrócić do tematu. czy "emerge -C world" coś by dało?

----------

## Pryka

pokaż najpierw to o co Cię prosimy.

----------

## qwaszs

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6test i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6test-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E7200_@_2.53GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 16 Jun 2010 16:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.4.6, 2.5.4-r4, 2.6.4-r1, 3.1.2-r3

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.5-r1, 1.7.9-r2, 1.8.5-r4, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.1.2, 4.3.4, 4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA skype-eula AdobeFlash-10"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe -s"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe -s"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages loadpolicy news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://mirror.icis.pcz.pl/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ http://mirror.mdfnet.se/mirror/gentoo http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.qubenet.net/mirror/gentoo/ http://gentoo.virginmedia.com/ ftp://gentoo.virginmedia.com/sites/gentoo "

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="32bit X a52 aac aalib ace acl acpi aften alsa amr amrnb amrwb animgif applet aspell ass audacious audio audiofile automount background bdf berkdb bl bzip2 c++ cairo cdaudio cdda cddax cddb cdio cdparanoia cdr cdrkit cdrom cdrtools cdsound cli cmdctrl color-console consolekit cpufreq cpulimit cpusets cracklib crypt css cups cupsddk curl cxx dar32 dbus device-mapper dga dirac directfb divx djbfft djvu dmi dmx dosformat dpms dri dts dvb dvbplayer dvbsetup dvd dvdnav dvdr dvdread dvi dxr3-audio-denoise enca encode exif external-ffmpeg extras faac faad fame fbcon ffmpeg fifo firefox firefox3 fontconfig fontforge fontserver foomaticdb fortran fping gdbm gdm gdu gif gimp glib gmedia gmplayer gpm gtk gtk2 gtk2-perl gtkhtml gtkspell gutenprint gzip hal hardcoded-tables html icon iconv ieee1394 image imagemagick imlib imlib2 immqt ipv6 java java-external java-internal java5 java6 javacomm javascript jbig jikes jpeg jpeg2k jpgraf keyboard lcd libcaca libgcrypt libgda libmms libmpd libsexy libssh2 libv4l libv4l2 libvirtd libwww lilo live lm_sensors lpr lzo mad md5sum mjpeg mng modules mp2 mp3 mp3rtp mp4 mp4live mpd mpeg mpeg2 mplayer mpu401 mudflap ncurses netbeans netboot network new-login nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia nvidia-drivers nvtv objc objc++ odk ogg ogg123 ogm ole openal opengl openmp openssh openssl osdmenu pam pcre pdf pdfkit perl php pixmaps png pnm policykit postscript pppd py-gtk pygtk python python3 qt3 qt3support qt4 qtscript quicktime radio rar readline realmedia reflection rtc sdk session slang slp smp spell spl sqlite ssh ssl subtitles svg svga sysfs tcl tcpd templates thunderbird tiff tk toolbar truetype type3 udev udf ui unicode unzip usb userlocales utils v4l v4l2 vcd vcdx vdpau vdr vga video vidix vim wav wavpack win32codecs wma wmf wmp x86 xanim xcf xfce xine xinerama xinetd xlockrc xml xmldoclet xorg xorgmodule xosd xpm xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda acl888" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl en" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

gdzie znajdę pozostałe logi? w /var/log nie znalazłem

----------

## ryba84

@qwaszs czy tak trudno korzysta się z tagów bbcode?

----------

## qwaszs

czy możesz mi wyjaśnić co to takiego bbcode - pierwszy raz spotykam się z takim słowem :(

----------

## Pryka

https://forums.gentoo.org/faq.php#23

----------

## Poe

Moved from Polskie forum (Polish) to Instalacja i sprzęt.

----------

## qwaszs

Szanowni koledzy koleżanki

Wracam do mojego podstawowego pytania. Jak odinstalować wszystko za wyjątkiem programów potrzebnych do funkcjonowania systemu.

Potem chcę zmodyfikować make.conf i ponownie zainstalować potrzebne mi programy. Chaos jaki mam na komputerze jest coraz większy. Doszło do tego, że panele wyświetlają mi się jako osobne okna (xfce)

----------

## SlashBeast

'potrzebne programy' to pojecie wzgledne. Przeinstaluj od zera system najlepiej jak chcesz takowy efekt uzyskac.

----------

## qwaszs

za każdym razem kiedy robie "emerge --sync" muszę przeinstalować system, bo coś się sypie, a potem to już lawinowo,

----------

## ryba84

 *qwaszs wrote:*   

> za każdym razem kiedy robie "emerge --sync" muszę przeinstalować system, bo coś się sypie, a potem to już lawinowo,

 

Nie wiem co Ci się może sypać w Gentoo. Moje od pierwszego postawienia działałoby do tej pory gdybym nie stracił kluczy do partycji (przez swoją nieuwagę) bo były zaszyfrowane. Proponuje zainstalować wg. dokumentacji i po podstawowej instalacji przejrzeć to. Jeśli chcesz mieć jakieś logi w /var/log musisz zainstalować jakiś syslog np. syslog-ng. Wszystko można znaleźć w dokumentacji.

----------

## qwaszs

jestem z gentoo od wersji 1.4, za każdym razem instaluję wg instrukcji, przy każdej aktualizacji pojawia się problem np z niewspieraną(ym) wersją plikiem, coś się zamaskowało, albo aby zaktualizować coś trzeba coś ekstra zainstalować. np mam zainstalowany NX-client NX-serwer NX-session, nie wiem co to jest i po co się to zainstalowało. Podobnie jest z evolution nie używam tego, ale gnome to wymaga. Teraz robię revdep-reb.. i co? Po mimo zdeinstalowania gnome, wywalenia flag związanych z gnome revdep instaluje mi spowrotem gnome. Ciekawe na czym się wypieprzy instalacja, bo przy instalacji 140 pakietów na pewno coś pójdzie nie tak.

Dam znać jak coś się wywali

----------

## Crenshaw

 *qwaszs wrote:*   

> jestem z gentoo od wersji 1.4, za każdym razem instaluję wg instrukcji, przy każdej aktualizacji pojawia się problem np z niewspieraną(ym) wersją plikiem, coś się zamaskowało, albo aby zaktualizować coś trzeba coś ekstra zainstalować. np mam zainstalowany NX-client NX-serwer NX-session, nie wiem co to jest i po co się to zainstalowało. Podobnie jest z evolution nie używam tego, ale gnome to wymaga. Teraz robię revdep-reb.. i co? Po mimo zdeinstalowania gnome, wywalenia flag związanych z gnome revdep instaluje mi spowrotem gnome. Ciekawe na czym się wypieprzy instalacja, bo przy instalacji 140 pakietów na pewno coś pójdzie nie tak.
> 
> Dam znać jak coś się wywali

 

sprawdz sobie co robi equery d nazwa_pakietu

----------

## qwaszs

"equery d gnome

  File "/usr/bin/equery", line 271

    print pp.path(" /" + c[0])"

oto co mi robi equery

----------

## qwaszs

```
* CPV:  net-libs/telepathy-glib-0.10.1

 * REPO: gentoo

 * USE:  elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU x86

sandbox:main  signal SIGQUIT already had a handler ...

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking telepathy-glib-0.10.1.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/telepathy-glib-0.10.1/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/telepathy-glib-0.10.1/work

sandbox:main  signal SIGQUIT already had a handler ...

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/telepathy-glib-0.10.1/work/telepathy-glib-0.10.1 ...

>>> Source prepared.

sandbox:main  signal SIGQUIT already had a handler ...

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/telepathy-glib-0.10.1/work/telepathy-glib-0.10.1 ...

 * econf: updating telepathy-glib-0.10.1/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating telepathy-glib-0.10.1/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --loca

lstatedir=/var/lib --disable-debug --disable-backtrace --disable-handle-leak-debug

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking for suffix of executables... 

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc3

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C99... -std=gnu99

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 option to accept ISO Standard C... (cached) -std=gnu99

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking for fgrep... /bin/grep -F

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for BSD- or MS-compatible name lister (nm)... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking the name lister (/usr/bin/nm -B) interface... BSD nm

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 1572864

checking whether the shell understands some XSI constructs... yes

checking whether the shell understands "+="... yes

checking for /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-objdump... i686-pc-linux-gnu-objdump

checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 object... ok

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking for objdir... .libs

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 option to produce PIC... -fPIC -DPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 PIC flag -fPIC -DPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 supports -c -o file.o... (cached) yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -std=gnu99 linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pkg-config... no

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.21... yes

checking for gtkdoc-check... no

checking for gtkdoc-rebase... /usr/bin/gtkdoc-rebase

checking for gtkdoc-mkpdf... no

checking whether to build gtk-doc documentation... no

checking whether linker supports -Wl,-O1... yes

checking for linker version script argument... -Wl,--version-script

checking to see if compiler understands ... yes

checking to see if compiler understands -Wall... yes

checking to see if compiler understands -Wextra... yes

checking to see if compiler understands -Wdeclaration-after-statement... yes

checking to see if compiler understands -Wshadow... yes

checking to see if compiler understands -Wstrict-prototypes... yes

checking to see if compiler understands -Wmissing-prototypes... yes

checking to see if compiler understands -Wsign-compare... yes

checking to see if compiler understands -Wnested-externs... yes

checking to see if compiler understands -Wpointer-arith... yes

checking to see if compiler understands -Wformat-security... yes

checking to see if compiler understands -Winit-self... yes

checking to see if compiler understands -Werror... yes

checking to see if compiler understands -Wno-missing-field-initializers... yes

checking to see if compiler understands -Wno-error=missing-field-initializers... yes

checking to see if compiler understands -Wno-unused-parameter... yes

checking to see if compiler understands -Wno-error=unused-parameter... yes

checking for GLIB... yes

checking for DBUS... yes

checking for xsltproc... xsltproc

checking for a Python interpreter with version >= 2.5... python

checking for python... /usr/bin/python

checking for python version... 3.1

checking for python platform... linux2

checking for python script directory... ${prefix}/lib/python3.1/site-packages

checking for python extension module directory... ${exec_prefix}/lib/python3.1/site-packages

checking for backtrace... yes

checking for backtrace_symbols_fd... yes

checking execinfo.h usability... yes

checking execinfo.h presence... yes

checking for execinfo.h... yes

checking for signal... yes

checking signal.h usability... yes

checking signal.h presence... yes

checking for signal.h... yes

checking for nm... /usr/bin/nm -B

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating docs/Makefile

config.status: creating docs/reference/Makefile

config.status: creating examples/Makefile

config.status: creating examples/client/Makefile

config.status: creating examples/cm/Makefile

config.status: creating examples/cm/callable/Makefile

config.status: creating examples/cm/channelspecific/Makefile

config.status: creating examples/cm/contactlist/Makefile

config.status: creating examples/cm/echo/Makefile

config.status: creating examples/cm/echo-message-parts/Makefile

config.status: creating examples/cm/extended/Makefile

config.status: creating examples/cm/no-protocols/Makefile

config.status: creating examples/extensions/Makefile

config.status: creating spec/Makefile

config.status: creating telepathy-glib/Makefile

config.status: creating telepathy-glib/telepathy-glib.pc

config.status: creating telepathy-glib/telepathy-glib-uninstalled.pc

config.status: creating tests/Makefile

config.status: creating tests/lib/Makefile

config.status: creating tests/dbus/Makefile

config.status: creating tests/tools/Makefile

config.status: creating tools/Makefile

config.status: creating m4/Makefile

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

config.status: executing libtool commands

>>> Source configured.

sandbox:main  signal SIGQUIT already had a handler ...

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-libs/telepathy-glib-0.10.1/work/telepathy-glib-0.10.1 ...

make -j3 

make  all-recursive

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/telepathy-glib-0.10.1/work/telepathy-glib-0.10.1'

Making all in m4

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/telepathy-glib-0.10.1/work/telepathy-glib-0.10.1/m4'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/telepathy-glib-0.10.1/work/telepathy-glib-0.10.1/m4'

Making all in tools

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/telepathy-glib-0.10.1/work/telepathy-glib-0.10.1/tools'

sed -e 's![@]abs_top_builddir[@]!/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/telepathy-glib-0.10.1/work/telepathy-glib-0.10.1!' telepathy-glib-env.in > telepathy-glib-env

chmod +x telepathy-glib-env

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/telepathy-glib-0.10.1/work/telepathy-glib-0.10.1/tools'

Making all in spec

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/telepathy-glib-0.10.1/work/telepathy-glib-0.10.1/spec'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/telepathy-glib-0.10.1/work/telepathy-glib-0.10.1/spec'

Making all in telepathy-glib

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/telepathy-glib-0.10.1/work/telepathy-glib-0.10.1/telepathy-glib'

/bin/mkdir -p _gen

touch _gen/spec-stamp

touch _gen/stable-stamp

/usr/bin/python ../tools/xincludator.py account.xml > _gen/tp-spec-account.xml

/usr/bin/python ../tools/xincludator.py account-manager.xml > _gen/tp-spec-account-manager.xml

/usr/bin/python ../tools/xincludator.py channel.xml > _gen/tp-spec-channel.xml

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "../tools/xincludator.py", line 36, in <module>

    xincludate(dom, argv[0])

  File "../tools/xincludator.py", line 14, in xincludate

    for i in xrange(dom.documentElement.attributes.length):

NameError: global name 'xrange' is not defined

make[2]: *** [_gen/tp-spec-account-manager.xml] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "../tools/xincludator.py", line 36, in <module>

    xincludate(dom, argv[0])

  File "../tools/xincludator.py", line 14, in xincludate

    for i in xrange(dom.documentElement.attributes.length):

NameError: global name 'xrange' is not defined

make[2]: *** [_gen/tp-spec-account.xml] Error 1

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "../tools/xincludator.py", line 36, in <module>

    xincludate(dom, argv[0])

  File "../tools/xincludator.py", line 14, in xincludate

    for i in xrange(dom.documentElement.attributes.length):

NameError: global name 'xrange' is not defined

make[2]: *** [_gen/tp-spec-channel.xml] Error 1

rm _gen/tp-spec-account.xml _gen/tp-spec-channel.xml _gen/tp-spec-account-manager.xml

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/telepathy-glib-0.10.1/work/telepathy-glib-0.10.1/telepathy-glib'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/telepathy-glib-0.10.1/work/telepathy-glib-0.10.1'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * ERROR: net-libs/telepathy-glib-0.10.1 failed:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 514:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 *     ebuild.sh, line 646:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *         emake || die "emake failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-libs/telepathy-glib-0.10.1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-libs/telepathy-glib-0.10.1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/telepathy-glib-0.10.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/telepathy-glib-0.10.1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/telepathy-glib-0.10.1/work/telepathy-glib-0.10.1'

sandbox:main  signal SIGQUIT already had a handler ...

```

pierwasza ofiara revdep, wykrzacza się i nie wiem dlaczego, Choć może to być oczywiste

----------

## ryba84

Ja proponowałbym sprawdzić czy dysk w porządku, przelecieć RAM memtestem no i co mało prawdopodobne sprawdzić co zwraca eselect python list.

----------

## Crenshaw

 *qwaszs wrote:*   

> "equery d gnome
> 
>   File "/usr/bin/equery", line 271
> 
>     print pp.path(" /" + c[0])"
> ...

 

masz zwalona instalke pythona

----------

## SlashBeast

Czasem nie masz wybranego jako domyslny pythona3?

----------

## qwaszs

"eselect pythom list"

wyświetla że mam ustawiony python 3.1

----------

## qwaszs

a co złego w pythonie 3?

----------

## ryba84

 *qwaszs wrote:*   

> a co złego w pythonie 3?

 

Portage jeszcze nie jest z nim kompatybilne. Zmień na pythona 2 i czytaj co pisze do Ciebie portage bo na pewno zwracało na to uwagę.

----------

## SlashBeast

Malo co jest z nim [pythonem3] kompatybilne, zmien pythona na 2.6 domyslnie, 3.1 zawsze mozesz w samym skrypcie wywolac. bylo czytac newsy portage, tam bylo o tym napisane.

----------

## qwaszs

moja angielska buć taka  sobie

zmienię na 2.6 i zobaczę co się stanie

----------

## qwaszs

na razie wszystko się przeprosiło póki co to dziękuję za pomoc

następne problemy już wkrótce

----------

